# Looking for 125 gal led



## ITHURTZ (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry its another led light post!

125 is setup, will be transferring plants from the 29 gal then picking up some new ones. 
I plan to have in the 125 (blasting sand, root tabs), compacta amazons, anubia sorts, rotala indica, crypts, pennywort, anacharis, some kind of vals for now. Low tech, no c02, just have easy green for ferts. 

So now lights, I am liking these 24/7 lights with the sunrise and sunset but seeing alot of these like vivagrow turn on when the sun goes up instead of me telling it when to turn on. Then get into thinking are there dimmer timers that can act as a sunrise/sunset ie light turns on dim, gets brighter, etc etc. 

Right now I am looking around at the Beamswork da Fspec, vivagrow 24/7 twin 36 or a 72.

Any in sights? The absolute max I will spend NEW is $150, I cant justify anything higher. 

I have a Beamswork 30" DA above the 29 right now and have half the light blocked out, plants couldnt keep up with the light.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Finding the manual control you want, if I understand you correctly, isn't' hard.
Finding everything in a 72" or 2 36" ( like t5's many pairs leave a deadish spot in the middle) for $150 is darn near possible.









72" High Output Full Spectrum Ultra Slim LED Light - Lifegard


Free Shipping on Everything, Rewards, Free Swag, Price Matching & Free Returns.




www.saltwateraquarium.com





Full of compromises. 
Less compromises..








Current Serene Sun Freshwater LED 72" w/Wireless 24 Hr. Remote Control


Current Serene Sun Freshwater LED 72" w/Wireless 24 Hr. Remote Control Available Today @ Fish Tanks Direct.




fishtanksdirect.com





Ip65 raring and 60 watts @. 72"


----------

